# More Information about TRA 1 Sept Rules



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello,

Here is a bit more insight into how the 900 hour rule will apparently work. This came from the TRA:

_Thank you for your recent enquiry to TRA. 

For a successful outcome through Skill Pathway E in the Uniform Assessment Criteria (UAC), applicants must provide evidence of completion in an AQF Certificate III, and 900 hours directly related employment. 

The Certificate III must provide evidence of results for each competency completed, and the course must be CRICOS registered.

Evidence of 900 hours employment must be provided with every application. Unpaid work experience will be considered, however, claims of employment (work experience) must comply with relevant State and/or Commonwealth workplace relations laws.

*Following introduction of the new Migration Assessment Policy, from 1 September 2008 evidence of unpaid employment must: 

a. differentiate the unpaid work from training requirements; and 

b. explain why the applicant is working in an unpaid capacity. 

These 2 points mean that applicants working in an unpaid environment must demonstrate that the employment is not related to the formal training (Certificate III) and must provide reason as to why the employment is unpaid.*
_


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Just a quick update: The proposed new TRA changes were supposed to be introduced on 1 September 2008. We have heard today that the rollout of the new changes is now delayed indefinitely and the system will continue as is until further notice. (There is no news of this delay on the TRA website as yet.)

Keep an eye out here for further developments.


----------

